# 11,500 general any bull and spike tags still avalible



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

A LOT a general tags left for sale with only 3 week til the hunt ....


Anyone here waiting until the last minute to buy one?


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I wish. It's a shame dorm rooms don't come standard withextra larger freezers.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Bought mine almost 2 months ago, but hopefully this means better odds and less pressure.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am still debating on it. Trying to see how much time I can take off for the hunts. I also have the muzzle loader tag so there's only one day in between those hunts. Makes things a bit tough to do them both.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

If I don't draw the antlerless again next year, I'm going to give this one or muzzy a shot. Almost wished I had waited and tried this year but filled the spike tag anyway. Now waiting till December to fill the cow tag.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

This may be a dumb question. I think i'm getting things mixed up so please forgive me. If I drew a buck tag in a spike unit, am I able to use a spike tag during my deer hunt? Or is that only for control permits?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Huntin8 said:


> This may be a dumb question. I think i'm getting things mixed up so please forgive me. If I drew a buck tag in a spike unit, am I able to use a spike tag during my deer hunt? Or is that only for control permits?


No it does not pertain to a spike tag .


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Didn't think so. Thanks!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> A LOT a general tags left for sale with only 3 week til the hunt ....
> 
> Anyone here waiting until the last minute to buy one?


It seems a lot of tags sell during the last week before the hunt. What is it usually sitting at at this point?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

5,210 remaining as of today. I doubt that they will sell out by the time the general season elk hunt starts.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

2 years ago they didnt sell all of the any bull tags .....

Last year they made west-Beaver a general unit, sold them all.

Might be back to the NO sale out again this year,


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> 5,210 remaining as of today. I doubt that they will sell out by the time the general season elk hunt starts.


That's just the any bull tags....

Over 6000 spike tags still avalible!

Top of page TWICE!!!!! Whoo-Hoo!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> 2 years ago they didnt sell all of the any bull tags .....
> 
> Last year they made west-Beaver a general unit, sold them all.
> 
> Might be back to the NO sale out again this year,


Didn't they make fillmore oak creek a general unit last year as well? I will either buy a spike tag and hunt with my cousins that have cow permits or a control permit for the wasatch to go with my muzzy deer tag. I guess I should probably make a decision soon!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^ Yes, Oak creek too..... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Huntin8 said:


> This may be a dumb question. I think i'm getting things mixed up so please forgive me. If I drew a buck tag in a spike unit, am I able to use a spike tag during my deer hunt? Or is that only for control permits?


If you had drawn an antlerless elk tag in the antlerless drawing AND held an archery buck or bull tag (spike or LE) then you could use that cow tag during the archery season.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm going to buy a spike tag and have my daughter shoot it under the mentor program.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Dahlmer said:


> I'm going to buy a spike tag and have my daughter shoot it under the mentor program.


I like your confidence.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Shhhh... Goofy, don't post this propaganda!

Utah has NO opportunity. Year after year many go without the opportunity to hunt. Especially when it comes to elk. We are so about inches we have taken away all the opportunity. That's why elk are way more bigger now :shock:



Ohh, wait.........


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

^^^^^


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I would be perfectly happy buying an Archery anybull tag, a Rifle anybull tag, and a Muzzleloader anybull tag if they allowed it. My $150.00 would be well spent and it would relieve a lot of pressure during the deer hunt.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I would be perfectly happy buying an Archery anybull tag, a Rifle anybull tag, and a Muzzleloader anybull tag if they allowed it. My $150.00 would be well spent and it would relieve a lot of pressure during the deer hunt.


I also wish they would allow the purchase of 2 elk tags, bull or cow per year instead of just the one bull tag. I would also buy another.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Shhhh... Goofy, don't post this propaganda!
> 
> Utah has NO opportunity. Year after year many go without the opportunity to hunt. Especially when it comes to elk. We are so about inches we have taken away all the opportunity. That's why elk are way more bigger now :shock:
> 
> Ohh, wait.........


yeah...and you inches guys have been bitchin' about spike tags for years trying to take those tags too! IF you had your way, we wouldn't have that opportunity either!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

wyoming2utah said:


> yeah...and you inches guys have been bitchin' about spike tags for years trying to take those tags too! IF *you* had your way, we wouldn't have that opportunity either!


You don't know anything about me W2U.... I am not even an inch guy. Difference between an inch guy and a guy who isn't ANTI inch....

I am hunting spike this year. I love the opportunity.

We are also talking General Bull tags... Someone in our group slams a 300+ 6x6 every year on a general bull... Every year we go home with meat. Seems like there is opportunity for people who like racks and those who have no pref.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I also wish they would allow the purchase of 2 elk tags, bull or cow per year instead of just the one bull tag. I would also buy another.


With an any bull plus a control tag you can shoot BOTH.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> With an any bull plus a control tag you can shoot BOTH.


Yes I know, but currently you are only allowed either 1 bull and 1 cow tag, or two cow tags, I would like to see it changed to 2 elk permits a year being either 2 bull or 2 cow or 1 cow and 1 bull.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> You don't know anything about me W2U.... I am not even an inch guy. Difference between an inch guy and a guy who isn't ANTI inch....
> 
> I am hunting spike this year. I love the opportunity.
> 
> We are also talking General Bull tags... Someone in our group slams a 300+ 6x6 every year on a general bull... Every year we go home with meat. Seems like there is opportunity for people who like racks and those who have no pref.


Ima guess he was reiterating what you said.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good deal...thanks for the reminder goofy, I'll pick up a bull tag this weekend, just in case!8)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I picked up my any bull tag a couple weeks ago at the Salt Lake office and the lady at the desk said there was just over 3,000 any bulls tags left at that time. So much for them selling out in the first week, like a few on here thought.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I've always struggled with the general elk dates as it kicks off the same day as waterfowl. Too many hobbies...not enough time, I guess. 

But the older I get, the less desire I have to chase ducks, and the more desire I have to chase elk.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

TS30 said:


> I've always struggled with the general elk dates as it kicks off the same day as waterfowl. Too many hobbies...not enough time, I guess.
> 
> But the older I get, the less desire I have to chase ducks, and the more desire I have to chase elk.


How does growing older make you want to pack out a 300 LB boned out animal?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Seems a little whacked out when you put it that way. But it's still true. I have really started to enjoy big game hunting, particularly elk hunting, more than I used to. 

Plus, elk tastes better than ducks.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just bought my any bull tag last week. Before last year I was 0 for 14 on any bull hunts, then last year I went 1 for 15, and I'm hoping to make it 2 for 16 this year!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I just bought my any bull tag last week. Before last year I was 0 for 14 on any bull hunts, then last year I went 1 for 15, and I'm hoping to make it 2 for 16 this year!


I think that our success ratios are pretty close...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Current permits still avalibale as of today, 9/18 am.

General any bull: 4,503

General spike: 5,231

Minus 2 of the spike tags, now my moose is done, I bought a spike tag to mentor.

And bought a ML spike tag for my 16 year old.--
He's got a N Manti cow permi too, If he dosn't harvest by then, we can keep hunting.....


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Current permits still avalibale as of today, 9/18 am.
> 
> General any bull: 4,503
> 
> ...


You filled your moose tag and no story and no pictures?


----------

